# Dilemma.... Holiday booking / panels etc



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Dilemma, though not major in the scheme of things!

I have been reading all your posts on things to do before lo.... Well, seems as stage ones is taking forever and will go over the 2 months.... It's not going to be a slick 6 month process, I am assuming panel will be October, but more likely November.

So I am thinking.... Christmas ski holiday, our last one.  Not really a summer sun holiday kinda girl.  Wondered what our chances of matching (we want siblings), panel, intros and moving in before Xmas.  I want to think Los will be here for this Xmas, but think it is very doubtful!!

Pay a deposit and not the balance last minute if things work out?!

We have to change sw in between too as she has a new job, we are gutted  so haven't asked yet.  Next meeting not til end of August, and that's should be stage one done (after they have written up everything... Not sure how it works!)

Anyway advise please xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

There's not many SWs who will move kids before Xmas - normally this is only the case where v v young child or the child is having to have another FC move.

My advice book it! Worst case you loose your deposit but for the best reason. It's always nice to have something go look forward to.

Usual advice is it takes 10-12 weeks from link to intros. So if your earliest panel would be oct then intros would be Jan/Feb which is a popular time as most SWs have hols and no panels in Dec.

X


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

That's kinda what I am thinking.... Don't want to tempt fate, but it's isn't going to happen anytime soon x

Thanks for the info... Timescales.... It's all a mystery, no one in ss wants to tell you!!

Thinking one last blow out  xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

I would book it. We were advised to not book ours as we went to panel in the April. ( we were going in the October) luckly we did as our lo came home end of sept. 


Panel was April
Linked June
Matching panel September
Intros end sept then lo home.


So that was five months.


Now we can go as on holiday as a family.


Good luck


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

Book it, you deserve a treat, and if you can't go, well what a wonderful reason not to go. Plus I wouldn't be surprised if the sw supports you having a break to de-stress and enjoy being a couple during the process. Showing that you value you relationship and put time and effort into it is a big positive for potential parents


----------



## scoobydooby (Nov 5, 2013)

I went skiing a month before panel (didn't know when it would be at the time of booking, and our adoption journey was full of hiccups), you've put enough of your life on hold to get this far so enjoy yourselves! ;-)


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.... Hubby needed to persuading, all very easy!

Do we don't we! Such a faffer.... Don't want to jinx anything, but nothing will happen anytime soon x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Forgetmenot 
I say go! If you are starting stage 2 beginning of Sept then you will prob get a panel date for January. The end of stage 2 is just waiting for your PAR really so you won't be needed for meetings. Would fit in nicely! We have 2 holidays booked. Luckily one is just after panel but the other one could fall around intros time if we get a quick match. But you don't know what will happen do you! It's only 2 days, in Bruges as a surprise for my husbands 40th. I am hoping it will be ok! 
Xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I am hoping panel will be oct /
Nov... Realistically I think it will be November as having to change social workers etc!

I don't think they will do intros and match all in a month... Guessing they breaK up for hols around the same time as schools!!

I want something to look forward to but not to jepodise anything x x x

Pleased you have something to look forward too xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Forgetmenot - Id book! Like yourself I love ski-ing and we did go on hols to Austria inbetween our wait. It was a great holiday as the waiting really gets to you....


Our dates were :


Panel was August
Linked March
Matching panel May
Intros end June then lo home


Hope this helps! 


Noodles x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We are just over 4 months in and we are off to Tenerife tomorrow afternoon with our 4yr old LO.

We needed SWs approval and a letter from them stating they were happy for us to go abroad with her / temporary transfer of some responsibilities.

We were lucky as FCs took LO to Spain last year and so she already had her own passport, we also had a time/money restraint as LO is due to start school in September so this will be the first and last holiday outside of school holidays.

We are also going to a flat we know very well as it belongs to my in-laws, and so already has pictures of LO there on the walls, and is more a home-from-home than a holiday flat.  It's on an owner-occupied ex-hotel which means it's a lot quieter than the usual commercial holiday hotels.

We have had to deal with some very extreme behaviors in the last few months / weeks and initially SW didn't think she was ready to go abroad with us, but as we showed how we dealt with the situation she believes we now have solid foundations - that if she did start hitting out we could deal with them even though we are away from LO's safe place.

I'd say book the holiday.

Paul x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

That's great oark, I really hope it goes well. 

This would be for the two if us.... Kinda sad we won't be a family for Xmas as I know it won't happen now.... Had it in my head it might... But I have awaited a long time so another one won't hurt!

And be nice to have some quality time with dh 

Only problem now, is what to do with the dog lol xx


----------

